# new to gold. places to buy online?



## CoinMoney (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm looking to get some gold coins. Purely for gold value, not any type of collectable coin. 

I'm looking at the 1oz Gold eagle. From what I've read, if you get fractions, you pay a premium.

My question is about where to get these. Lots of the "buy gold" places look to be scams or bait and switch (offer bullion and then push collectable). Even though I know the difference, I don't like the idea of doing business with a company that engages in that.

I've looked at ebay. Ampex is the one that looks the most reliable. Is it? 

I've seen some videos of people unboxing coins. One video shows a woman who ordered 10 silver coins, got 1. I believe it was straightened out. how common is this? Is it very difficult to correct?


What are the opinions on using ebay for bullion? 

Has anyone had problems with delivery?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I usually stick with known, and reputable, dealers like Kitco. I do end up paying a little more, but at least I do not have to worry about what I am getting.

The one time that I did go through a dealer that I had not heard of was last fall. I ordered some silver rounds with an image of Atlas holding the world for my kids and grandson for Christmas. I ordered them on Thanksgiving night. The web site said to expect 3 weeks for delivery. They finally showed up about 4 weeks ago. Of course, the company took payment immediately.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have had good luck with APMEX, also JM bullion.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Go to a local coin dealer. If you pay cash some will give you a discount.


----------

